# If You Learned One Of Your Parents Was Unfaithful What Would You Do?



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2018)

Let's say your parents were in their 80s and you found positive proof one of them had a brief affair way back when they were young. Would you do or say anything to them or blow it off as a nothing burger?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2018)

I wouldn’t say a thing. If they’ve made it this far and are now in their 80’s, you bringing up might drastically change your relationship. What I would do instead is write a letter to ‘whomever it is,’ and get all your frustration, disappointment and disbelief out of your system. Then  burn it and celebrate your maturity for handling it better than you initially wanted to.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2018)

Of course not! First off, it would be none of my business, and it would take a mean, resentful person to bring up such a thing and possibly cause problems between my elderly parents or least make them (even for just the one of them) feel bad about something that happened in the distant past. OMG


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Sep 12, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Of course not! First off, it would be none of my business, and it would take a mean, resentful person to bring up such a thing and possibly cause problems between my elderly parents or least make them (even for just the one of them) feel bad about something that happened in the distant past. OMG



I agree with Olivia


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Only if I thought I might be the issue of the affair and for health reasons only, would I feel the need to ask. But I really couldn't say for sure what I'd do even then...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 12, 2018)

Many, many years ago, nope, wouldn't say a word. 

Wow, me being known as a "mouthy person" and I saying that. Yep.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 12, 2018)

I would mind my own freakin' business.   Good grief.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2018)

Not my business. Nothing for me to do, especially at this late date.


----------



## Wren (Sep 12, 2018)

If it was likely to involve my parentage I might consider it, otherwise no, not my business, nobody knows what goes on within a marriage and I would respect their privacy


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Wren said:


> If it was likely to involve my parentage I might consider it, otherwise no, not my business, nobody knows what goes on within a marriage and I would respect their privacy



That's just what I meant Wren, only if it involved my parentage  (If I was the issue)- maybe.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's just what I meant Wren, only if it involved my parentage  (If I was the issue)- maybe.


Qft.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 12, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I would mind my own freakin' business.   Good grief.


 2nd that!!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2018)

Hard to believe that  the subject  was even  brought up.....unless  the  orig.  poster  was

somehow  involved.


----------



## IKE (Sep 12, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I would mind my own freakin' business.   Good grief.



Same here.


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2018)

Let it go, let it go, let it go, let it go...….


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2018)

I certainly would not bring it up!  It wouldn't be any of my business in the first place and might do irreparable damage to the parents' relationship.  I think it would be very cruel to bring it up and I don't see how it would do any conceivable good for anyone.


----------



## Leonie (Sep 12, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Let's say your parents were in their 80s and you found positive proof one of them had a brief affair way back when they were young. Would you do or say anything to them or blow it off as a nothing burger?



A couple of words in this original post jump out at me - 'positive proof'.  I have this vision of some old private detective's video-tape evidence.  Does anyone have a VCR?   Anything less would hardly be positive proof.  Even discovering you are not the biological child of one parent doesn't necessarily mean an affair.


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2018)

I wouldn't say anything at all to either parent.


----------



## toffee (Sep 13, 2018)

WELL ITS NOT MY BIZZ ' grown up enough to sort it out i say,


----------



## gennie (Sep 13, 2018)

I would do nothing EXCEPT if the 'proof' happened to be a DNA match showing that I had a sibling I knew nothing about.  That would warrant a family discussion.


----------



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

Now both of my parents are gone but, honestly, I'd think it was cool.  It would surprise me though.  I only remember one time that it was ever even mentioned.  My dad had this hunch that my mom was cheating at her job.  My sister and I were early teens, at the time.  I remember me and my sis doing some figuring on how we could benefit if they split up.

I know that sounds terrible but we did.  Now I admit that I was never a good son.  I hated being a kid.  I ran away from home twice, the first time just to see an ocean and the second time to go to Mexico.  Both times I left with very little money but managed to get jobs and hitch hike back home after a few weeks with money in my pockets.  I didn't like depending on anyone, even parents.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2018)

I wouldn't ask either


----------

